# Mauritius 2017



## klaushl (4. Februar 2017)

Liebe Boardies,
ich werde den April über auf Mauritius sein (Flic en Flac) und möchte dort ein wenig angeln. Die Beiträge, die ich bisher gefunden habe, waren meist älter und ich hätte gerne ein "Update". 
Kann man in der Gegend irgendwo erfolgversprechend vom Ufer aus (gerne auch mit der Fliege) angeln?
Kann man dort evtl. ein vernünftiges kleines Boot mieten, um küstennah am Riff zu angeln?
Ein oder zweimal würde ich auch gerne offshore Angeln - gibt es da Empfehlungen?
Es kommt mir nicht auf den 1000pfünder an, lieber mehrere kleinere ....
Danke für Eure Postings
Klaus


----------



## mastercraft (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mauritius 2017*

Hi klaushl 

War im November auf Mauritius aber in Grand Baie, bin gleich am ersten Tag auf die Suche nach nem geeignetem Boot gegangen und hatte dann das Glück nen Einheimischen Fischer kennen zu lernen, der hat mich 2 mal mitgenommen und hab dann auf meiner Penn sqadron nen großen barracuda und ne Riesen king Makrele gefangen, am 2. Tag nen bonito und nen bluefin travelly.
Zum fischen echt ein Traum , fürs biggame etwas teuer.

Am Abend sahen wir oft Fischer am Strand bzw Steg , einer erzählte uns das es in der Bucht von bonefish wimmelt , konnte aber leider nie welche ausmachen bzw fangen.

War einmal am Strand von flic en flach und da gab es jede Menge Boote , am besten du fragst dich einfach durch und wichtig , Handeln denn Du bist ein Tourist und die wollen deine Kohle 

Na dann Petri Heil


----------



## mastercraft (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mauritius 2017*


----------



## mastercraft (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mauritius 2017*


----------



## FalkenFisch (14. März 2017)

*AW: Mauritius 2017*

Aufgrund des vorgelagerten Riffs ist das Angeln direkt vom Ufer aus häufig wenig sinnvoll. In den Lagunen sind zudem meist viele Korallen, die evtl. gehakten Fischen sofort als Zuflucht dienen. Die Einheimischen fangen dort dann Kleinfisch so bis 15 cm mit langen Bambusruten. Gute Chancen hat man dagegen, wenn man sich auf der Außenseite des Riffs positionieren kann. Allerdings ist das erstens nicht einfach und nicht ungefährlich, zweitens ist die Küste dort natürlich Hotel-gepflastert und voller Schnorchler.......

Boote chartert man definitiv am Besten in Black River - nie am Strand oder im Hotel. Die Charterpreise sind, verglichen mit internationalem Preisgefüge, eher günstig. Ich weis nicht, ob z.B. die Romulus II noch fährt, aber das wäre eine Möglichkeit dort.

Wenn die Cyclons dich verschonen, fängt man dort Bonitos, Wahoos, evtl. auch mal einen Blue Marlin oder mal einen Thun. Aber häufig genug auch einfach nichts.......viel Spaß in der schönen Umgebung wirst Du in jedem Fall haben.


----------

